

The Two Thousand Year Old Computer - mixmastamyk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism

======
mixmastamyk
A friend introduced me to this, an amazing device that caused the rewrite of
many a history book. More than a thousand years would go by before anything
similar could be built again in Europe.

A compelling video from the BBC can be found here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YeQ_497Uko>

